# El Reino Animal (Animal Kingdom)



## cyctorres

Continuamos con los parques de Disney,


 

Animal Kingdom (reino de los animales) es un parque temático localizado en Walt Disney World en Florida, Estados Unidos. Es uno de los parques temáticos de Disney más grande del mundo, con una extensión de 2 km². Es el primer parque ambientado sobre el tema de conservación de la vida animal; una filosofía que el mismo Walt Disney compartía

Fue en enero de 1990, cuando se decidió la construcción de este parque, su inicio fue a comienzos de 1995, pero abrió al público el 22 de abril de 1998. Es por tanto el último parque abierto por Disney en la zona de Orlando. Es un parque de animales salvajes, dinosaurios y personajes animales creados por la imaginación de Disney. Explora cada rincón del parque y descubre criaturas de todos tipos y tamaños  desde las esculturas en Safari Village, hasta las criaturas alrededor del Árbol de la Vida y los grandes dinosaurios en Dinoland U.S.A. Los animales rondan libremente en sus hábitat naturales, de modo que pueden ser observados por los visitantes del parque.

Con una superficie de 202 hectáreas, el parque ha sido concebido y desarrollado siguiendo las directrices de un grupo de zoólogos y ecologistas. Formado por 600 especies de árboles, 350 especies de plantas y 1800 especies distintas de arbustos y flora. En total, más de 4 millones de plantas, árboles y arbustos han sido plantados para crear un ambiente similar al de la selva en el centro de Florida. Animal Kingdom es el último parque de Disney World creado hasta la fecha.


----------



## cyctorres

El simbolo de este parque es El Arbol de la Vida






Esta imponente arbolazo tiene detalles asombrosos. Un equipo de artesanos de varios países tallaron cerca de 400 animales y otras cosas en el tronco.


----------



## cyctorres

Algunas atracciones de este parque son:

It's Tough to be a Bug!
Festival of the Lion King
Kilimanjaro Safaris
Pangani Forest Exploration Trail
Rafiki's Planet Watch
Expedition Everest
Kali River Rapids
DINOSAUR
Finding Nemo-The Musical
Cretaceous Trail
Dino-Sue
Fossil Fun Games
Primeval Whirl
TriceraTop Spin
The Boneyard


----------



## cyctorres

Al igual que los otros parques , este esta dividido en secciones tales como:

The Oasis- este es el jardin en la entrada
Africa
Camp Minnie-Mickey
Dinoland USA
Discovery Island
Asia


----------



## cyctorres

En el *Oasis*- relájate mientras ingresas a este oasis tropical de flora y fauna edénicos, lleno de refrescantes cascadas y sinuosos arroyos. Esta atracción es recomendada para toda la familia como una actividad relajante. Es la primera area temática, siendo asi la más pequeña de todas, rodeados de auténtica vegetación, en este area denominada "The Oasis Exhibits" hay diferentes caminos para poder adentrarse en esta especie de selva pequeña en forma de jardin con diferentes lagunas de tamaño pequeño donde podremos observar animales exóticos, cascadas, arroyos,... 


*Discovery Island *- (La isla del Descubrimiento). Esta aldea isleña de coloridas tiendas y pintorescos restaurantes se encuentra a la sombra del gigantesco Árbol de la Vida, (Tree Of Life) de 14 pisos de altura, el punto central y símbolo característico del parque. El tronco y las ramas del árbol están tallados , detalladas imágenes de mamíferos, aves, reptiles, anfibios e insectos. Varias especies de animales, tales como tortugas de Galápagos y canguros rojos, viven en los estanques y los claros que hay alrededor de su base. Dentro del tronco se encuentra un teatro, con cupo para 430 espectadores, donde se presentan efectos especiales tridimensionales en "It's Tough to be a Bug!", una cómica y emocionante aventura en el mundo miniatura de los insectos. Una película bastante divertida con efectos especiales de agua, aire, olores. No se pierda los efectos especiales de teatro como arañas gigantes en los techos.


*Camp Minnie-Mickey* - "Campamento de Minnie y Mickey",es una zona de encuentros con los personajes, los animales que se hicieran famosos en "El Rey León" y en otras películas animadas de Disney cobran vida para saludar a los visitantes y participar en espectáculos escénicos, entre ellos "Festival of the Lion King" (Festival del Rey Leon), que se presenta en grandes escenarios móviles en un pabellón al aire libre. Disfrute toda la emoción que Simba, Timon y Pumbaa le traerán con canciones de la película, bailes y actuaciones sorprendentes.


*Africa* - Area temática dedicada al continente africano donde podremos ver representada un auténtico poblado llamado Harambe, que cuenta con un bullicioso mercado, paredes de cal y techos de caña que reflejan la arquitectura Swahili. Un inmenso y nudoso árbol baobab, tradicional símbolo de la sabana africana, sirve de punto de partida para Kilimanjaro Safaris. Viajando en grandes vehículos de safari abiertos a los lados, los visitantes recorren caminos llenos de baches por 110 acres (40 hectáreas) de bosques, ríos, colinas y praderas donde deambulan libremente antílopes, rinocerontes, hipopótamos, cebras, cocodrilos y mandriles, por mencionar sólo algunos animales. La azarosa aventura culmina en una carrera por rescatar a una manada de elefantes de una pandilla de peligrosos cazadores furtivos en busca de marfil. La travesía termina en Pangani Forest Exploration Trail, donde los visitantes pueden desembarcar y caminar por un bosque de bambú habitado por dos tropas de gorilas de tierras bajas, observar hipopótamos desde un área de observación bajo agua y explorar un bosque con aves exóticas. También pueden abordar uno de los frecuentemente usados trenes de vapor de Wildlife Express (El Tren Expreso de la Fauna) con destino a Rafiki's Planet Watch, que permite ver la acción tras bastidores en las oficinas centrales de veterinaria y en el centro de los programas de conservación de Disney's Animal Kingdom. Los visitantes pueden disfrutar de actividades interactivas y conocer a expertos en flora y fauna que les ayudarán a descubrir cómo pueden ayudar a animales en peligro de todo el mundo. En The Affection Section (Sesión de Afecto), los visitantes pueden acariciar a animales como cabras, ovejas, cochinitos, pollitos, llamas y más. Este pendiente de apariciones sorpresa de invitados especiales..


*Asia* - Los visitantes exploran un palacio antiguo y un bosque tropical exótico donde los animales de la jungla habitan misteriosas ruinas a lo largo de Maharajah Jungle Trek (Jornada de la Selva de Maharajá). Disfrute esta grandiosa aventura en el bosque real del místico Anandapur, un encuentro con dragones de Komodo, gibones , tapires, tigres y grandes murciélagos vuelan sin que la barrera entre visitantes y murciélagos sea evidente. Haga una parada en las ruinas de un palacio antiguo donde usted encontrara más de estos hermosos y exóticos animales Asiaticos. 
La más emocionante aventura en Asia es Kali River Rapids (Rápidos del Río Kali), un viaje por rápidos en un turbulento río que atraviesa por un bosque tropical amenzado por operaciones madereras.
"Flights of Wonder" (Vuelos de Maravillas), es una gloriosa demostración que varias veces al día pone de manifiesto las muchas habilidades de los halcones, los búhos, buitres, guacamayos de colores, águilas y otras aves exóticas. El teatro al aire libre cuenta con 1,000 asientos. 
Finalmente una Expedition Everest (Expedicion al Everest), la última novedad y la estrella del parque. Adentrate en esta coaster convertida en obra de arte para enfrentarte al monstruo de las nieves: Yeti! 


*Dinoland U.S.A* -El última area temática del parque se presenta e nforma de fosiles, rocas, reproducciones de dinosaurios y todo lo relacionado con este tipo de animales que vivieron hace muchisimos años atrás. Sin duda, una area donde los pequeños de la casa se lo pasarán en grande por sus contenidos.
The Boneyard (El Jardin de los huesos), area de juegos con zona para escalar, toboganes, fosiles de dinosaurios, laberintos, todo para los pequeños de la casa. 
Fossil Fun Games (Juegos Divertidos de Fósiles) es una zona de juegos. 
Primeval Whirl (Giro Prístino) disfrute este paseo en esta Montaña rusa que lo llevara a la era prehistórica en una maquina del tiempo giratorio. Cada carro de colores, gira independientemente, así la emoción es sorprendentemente divertida. 
TriceraTopSpin (Giro Del Triceratops) disfrute este paseo hacia el cielo en uno de estos dinosaurios voladores de cuatro personas. Gira, sube y baja.
Dinosaur (Dinosaurios) montate en el Jeep y preparate para volver 65 millones de años atrás en el tiempo, para vivir como era la epoca de los dinosaurios hasta su extinción, donde inmensos dinosaurios se mueven y respiran con asombroso realismo. Los aventureros se embarcan en un fantástico viaje de alta velocidad que los transporta a un bosque primitivo de hace 65 millones de años, en una desesperada carrera para salvar al "último dinosaurio" de la extinción debido al incendiario impacto de un asteroide gigante.
Finding Nemo (Buscando a Nemo), el musical de Buscando a Nemo llega a Animal Kingdom .


----------



## Mari2011

buena información para planear muy bien las próximas vacaciones.


----------



## angie@dvcstore

Me encanta como tallaron los animales en el arbol que. Bello


----------



## cyctorres

angie@dvcstore said:


> Me encanta como tallaron los animales en el arbol que. Bello



Ese fue un trabajo muy elaborado y detallado


----------



## DisneyMom4964

Me amo El Reino Animal! Mi familia y yo amamos Disney World!!


----------



## steward00

Vayan a "User CP". Después a mano izquierda van a tener Edit Options, hagan clic ahí. Bajen al final de la pagina y ahí van a ver la opción de Forum Language. Ahí pueden escoger la opción de la lengua español. No le va a traducir todo, solo le va a traducir las opciones de los controles.


----------



## Maggie.lobe

me encanta expedition Everest,   saludos!


----------



## cyctorres

Maggie.lobe said:


> me encanta expedition Everest,   saludos!



Es una pena que el Yety ya no se mueva


----------

